# Watermelon My very first :)



## faithhopelove24 (Mar 4, 2008)

So this is my first tut! I hope someone finds it helpful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




This is a full Tut Brows n' all Enjoy!





This is a list of everything I used... (in no paricular order

NW50 Full coverage foundation
Smashbox Photofinish primer
Urban Decay Primer potion
Revlon Colorstay Eyeliner in Black
Mary Kay ultimate mascara
Maybeline Brow mascara
Tendermetal
A Bluer blue
Emerald Green Pigment
A little folie
Divine Lime glitter eyeliner 
Femme Noir
Humid
Lovecrush Blush
Belightful IPP
Costa Riche eyeliner
Fresh cream eyeliner
Spiked brow pencil
Love Nectar l/g
Now the Tools...
Tweezerman slant tweezers
180 Foundation Brush
mary kay Cheek brush
222 ( I think)
Mary kay eye crease brush
Sephora smudge brush
249
252
217
that's it for the products Yahhhh!!!

Now on with the Show 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is the Final product.





This is how I got to that look. I started with a freshly washed and lightly moisturized face.





Next I used Maybeline brow mascara to push eyebrows up.





Take a white pencil (I used fresh cream) and draw a line over the hairs that you don't want.Then pluck the hairs ONLY in the line. *Note* Find out what shape works best for your face shape and brows. there are tons of videos about brows on You Tube.





I prefer to use an eyebrow razor for the hairs on top of my brow but again, that's totally up to you.






This is what you should come out with.





Now I start to fill in my brows with my Spiked eyebrow pencil but I don't completely finish then until I am done with my eye makeup. ( there is no rhyme or reason it's just how I like to do it.)





Apply NW50 foundation to eyelid only with a 180 brush, then apply UDPP. Next apply Embarked to the crease with a 222 brush.





Apply A little Folie over top of the Emarked with the 222 for added warmth.





this is what you should have so far..





Now on to the Lid colors.Apply a Bluer Blue with a 252 brush.





Now apply Emerald Green on top of that and use a 222 to blend any harsh lines.





Apply Tendermetal as a highlight with a 252 brush.






Now is the time I like to finish drawing on the rest of my eyebrow using my Spiked eyebrow pencil. Then Blend out the rest of the highlight color using the same 252 Brush.





Apply Femme Noir to the outer crease with my Mary Kay crease brush.





Apply Divine Lime glitter as a eyeliner to the outer lashline.





Apply Humid to the tearduct and Femme Noir to the outer lower lashline using my Sephora smudge brush. Also apply Revlon colorstay eyeliner in Black to the lower waterline only.Oh yeah, I also used MaryKay ultimate mascara on my lashes.





Then take 180 brush and apply full coverage foundation to the t-zone mixed with a little Smashbox photofinish primer and blend out. Honestly I've never been a big fan of blush or lips so I kept it simple. I applied Lovecrush and Belightful on my cheeks with my Markkay cheek brush and Coste Riche and Love Nectar on my Lips (yes I know Coste Riche is an eyeliner).





Now some more shots of the finished product...
with Flash





















I hope Y'all enjoyed my very first Tutorial


----------



## blazeno.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm so glad that I finally get to see a tutorial by you!  I've always admired your work!
Great look!


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Mar 4, 2008)

Amazing! You are gorgeous and I love your brows!


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 4, 2008)

such a beautiful look! i love your brows too


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 5, 2008)

That was great! Very detailed. You did a wonderful job.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Mar 5, 2008)

Beautifullll!  I like how you explained everything clearly. haha I thought I was the only one who "cheated" every once in a while with the pastel eyebrow razors.


----------



## iamadreamer (Mar 5, 2008)

You have beautiful eyes!! Love these colors on you!!


----------



## smellyocheese (Mar 5, 2008)

great job!


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Mar 5, 2008)

Your skin is like velvet.  Lovely tutorial, and I too love your brows.


----------



## gracetre123 (Mar 5, 2008)

great work...you are so beautiful, I love this colors on you...


----------



## Pinkish*RED (Mar 5, 2008)

loooove the eyebrows!! good job


----------



## Pnk85 (Mar 5, 2008)

OMG You have my dream eyebrows!!!!! 

Great tutorial....


----------



## glassy girl (Mar 5, 2008)

Amazing skin!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sulci (Mar 5, 2008)

beautiful... your eyebrows are so perfect too.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 5, 2008)

Absolutely Gorgeous look! I need to try it! and your brows... dayum!


----------



## FabWineTastings (Mar 5, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## ndn-ista (Mar 5, 2008)

omg I LOVE your eyebrows mama. You kinda remind me of Fantasia from American Idol.


----------



## doniad101 (Mar 5, 2008)

Gorgeous look! Thank you for posting! I will definately be trying this look out. Thanks!!!


----------



## Odette (Mar 5, 2008)

Great tutorial and very detailed explanation. You look absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 5, 2008)

Great tutorial!  This look was amazing on you!


----------



## bluebird08 (Mar 5, 2008)

*HOT!!!!*


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Mar 5, 2008)

Thank you for taking the time to make this tutorial.  Gorgeous as expected!


----------



## iheartangE (Mar 5, 2008)

You are so gorgeous it's sick...hahaha I always LOVE your FOTDs and I'm excited to see you posting a tutorial so now I can copy you!  Haha I want more tuts!  Moooore tuts!  Seriously you are amazing!  Love it!


----------



## alehoney (Mar 5, 2008)

WOW love your brows and this tut is sooo good!!


----------



## Sophia84 (Mar 5, 2008)

THE MOST amazing brow shape I've ever seen!!!!!!! You're gorgeous!!!!


----------



## seymone25 (Mar 6, 2008)

I love love this tutorial.. We are of the same colour so this was great.. I use Nw 50 in full cover as well.. Do more tutorials, I know with kids how that goes already, so I will be looking out.. LOL


----------



## DoDe (Mar 6, 2008)

AMAIZING! you def got skillz. great brows and bone structure. Gorgeous


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Mar 6, 2008)

You are a Rock Star girl!! LOVE IT!


----------



## kattybadatty (Mar 6, 2008)

great technique on the brows girl - the colors work PERFECT for your skin tone - and your lips look SO luscious and beautiful. seriously, GREAT job! and everything is so detailed and precise - i love it! great job, again! xxx


----------



## missmacqtr (Mar 6, 2008)

omg i love this look! and your brows !!such a pretty!


----------



## alwaysbella (Mar 6, 2008)

nice! nice! i havent been able to use an eyebrow razor...but damn that looks nice!!!!! how you make the straight clean line on the other corners???


----------



## jmj2k (Mar 6, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## tanbelina (Mar 6, 2008)

stunning! the green is SO flattering on you!


----------



## kimmy (Mar 7, 2008)

your eyebrows are prestine. i love them.

fabulous tutorial!


----------



## ilkohl (Mar 7, 2008)

B-e-a-u-t-i-f-u-l!!!!!!!!


----------



## daisyv316 (Mar 8, 2008)

what holiday e/s pallete was that on the right?


----------



## gatsby (Mar 8, 2008)

Wow, you look awesome! And I love your brows. Will have to try that method sometime.


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Mar 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *daisyv316* 

 
_what holiday e/s pallete was that on the right?_

 
I'm not exactly sure what holiday year it was because I got it as a gift but it reads: MAC Delights:6 eye/warm
the colors in it are Blurr, Buff-de-Buff, Tendermetal,Cranberry,A Bluer Blur, and Embark
HTH


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Mar 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alwaysbella* 

 
_nice! nice! i havent been able to use an eyebrow razor...but damn that looks nice!!!!! how you make the straight clean line on the other corners???_

 
If I draw the ends too thick I just wipe away the part I don't want with my finger.. but a Q tip probably works better


----------



## ritchieramone (Mar 8, 2008)

When I saw your original FOTD for this look I thought it looked gorgeous and that your brows were particularly perfect.

When I saw that you'd done a tutorial for the look, I kind of half hoped that I'd see that your brows were really awful to start with (just to give some badly-browed ladies like myself some hope) but damn, they're more or less perfect to start with!


----------



## ilovegreen (Mar 8, 2008)

fab look !


----------



## pinkypinky (Mar 8, 2008)

Gr8 blending , luved the colours on u =)


----------



## Spatzchen (Mar 10, 2008)

great tut!!! thanks!


----------



## ginger9 (Mar 14, 2008)

WOW you're beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I love your eyes and those lips are so sexy


----------



## ipukeglitter19 (Mar 14, 2008)

Look is way way cute.


----------



## Ciara (Mar 15, 2008)

this is fabulous 
thank you!!!


----------



## ricelover (Mar 27, 2008)

you look absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Lizzie (Mar 27, 2008)

Such a pretty look!  Thanks for the tutorial


----------



## Ms.Matashi (Mar 27, 2008)

Great tutorial and I love your eyebrows.


----------



## MsCocoa (Mar 27, 2008)

Great tut, and I love you eyebrows.


----------



## yummy411 (Mar 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_I'm so glad that I finally get to see a tutorial by you! I've always admired your work!
Great look!_

 
totally agree!!


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Apr 1, 2008)

i lovvvvvvve this look.great brows


----------



## PMBG83 (Apr 1, 2008)

Lovely skin and great hair! Love the look and you know you remind me of Fantasia Barrino.


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 2, 2008)

Beautiful. Love your brows


----------



## jdepp_84 (Apr 2, 2008)

Awesome tut! And awesome tip for the eyebrows.  I am soooooo going to do it like this! Thanks!


----------



## MissFoxy (Apr 2, 2008)

gosh!! i love your eye brow


----------



## stacey4415 (Apr 2, 2008)

wonderful, i adore your hair too


----------



## Face2Mac (Apr 2, 2008)

Love it! Simple and Wearable.


----------



## Taghyra (Apr 2, 2008)

WoooT! This is great! And look at those brows... I have no hope! lol


----------



## AliVix1 (Apr 2, 2008)

i love this!!


----------



## ahamoments (Apr 3, 2008)

Your eyebrows = perfection


----------



## ms_tae0301 (Apr 4, 2008)

love the brows


----------



## BarbaraM (Apr 4, 2008)

thanks for the tut!
I love your brows and the hightligth is gorgeous...of course all of the make up is divine... ; )


----------



## Beautiful1 (Apr 12, 2008)

You Tut Is Fabulous Girl And Keep Them Coming!


----------



## Taj (Apr 12, 2008)

You look beautiful with or without makeup !


----------



## BBJay (Apr 12, 2008)

Simply amazing


----------



## baby_blooz (Apr 12, 2008)

really nice


----------



## ms. kendra (Apr 13, 2008)

Fabulous! Love your brows.


----------



## halal_beauty (Apr 13, 2008)

gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Apr 13, 2008)

OH my gosh! What a beautiful and talented sister you are! That was an excellent tut and the finished product is just gorgeous! Do more!


----------



## BlaqueBarbie (Apr 14, 2008)

I like your eyebrow technique great tutorial!


----------



## Shepherdess (Apr 14, 2008)

Your gorgeous! I love the way you do your brows. Great tutorial.


----------



## fingie (Apr 15, 2008)

Fabulous!


----------



## breathless (Apr 27, 2008)

so pretty. thanks for the tut!


----------



## cakeandmartinis (Apr 28, 2008)

Wowww! Beautiful! Green really suits you, by the way.


----------



## leixa (Apr 30, 2008)

great!!!!


----------



## neezer (Apr 30, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## laneyyy (May 24, 2008)

Very Pretty!


----------



## nunu (May 24, 2008)

I love it!!


----------



## User93 (May 24, 2008)

you are gorgeous, i love your brows and how plupm your lips are!


----------



## MariahGem (May 24, 2008)

OOooh!  This is just gorgeous!  And a great tut as well!!


----------



## Tanoushka (May 24, 2008)

OMG!!! you are so beautiful!! I'm jealous of your skin!!! and like everyone else, i loved the brows!!!
Thanks for the tut!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (May 25, 2008)

very nice tut and nice look.. i like it


----------



## amelianik (May 26, 2008)

awesome!!!!!!!!! i love your eyebrow!!!


----------



## LovelyBella (May 26, 2008)

Wow. This look is so beautiful and so are you.


----------



## cuiran (Jun 18, 2008)

I can't wait to see more! Beautiful!


----------



## finess2317 (Jun 20, 2008)

love it


----------



## drenewt (Jun 20, 2008)

Great Job!


----------



## OohJeannie (Jun 20, 2008)

F L A W L E S S ! !


----------



## ceecee (Jun 20, 2008)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Lax (Jul 16, 2008)

I love watermelon, and I loved your make up! Great job!


----------



## devin (Jul 16, 2008)

beautiful!! just lovely. you did a fantastic job and your makeup looks phenomenal!


----------



## brownubian (Jul 20, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## marjo7 (Jul 21, 2008)

OMG ! You're so beautifull !


----------



## mamadiaspora (Jul 24, 2008)

breathtaking!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Jul 24, 2008)

great look, your brows are perfection !


----------



## Naxiaa30 (Jul 25, 2008)

Gurl that was HOT!!!! LOVED IT!!! Oh and i love the hair color.


----------



## whim0020 (Aug 26, 2008)

WOW! This is fabolous.  I looked at some of your old posts and was wondering what was LL?

I am trying to recreate some of your looks...but a few of the shadows I dont have. Keep the tutorials coming...they are absolutely beautiful. LOVE YOUR DANG IT EYEBROWS!

Mine are so short and scary looking.


----------



## feenin4makeup (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow!  Your eyes are perfect!  Fantastic technique.


----------



## Tropicaleyes (Aug 26, 2008)

I hate to copy what everyone else said but your brows are gorgeous.  I love this look on you and can't wait to try it out.  It was very helpful!


----------

